# titanic do***entary



## humbertug (Jul 26, 2005)

(Applause) did anyone see this program on tv last night well put together i thought thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## mountainmanUK (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi!
Yes, it's been on my "definitely watch!" list all over the Christmas holidays. I thought it was well-made, dramatic, and (so far as I know) pretty accurate. It would have been good to see it made a little longer, like a full-size movie, but I guess all that CGI must have cost a fortune!!
Thoroughly enjoyed the programme. God rest RMS Titanic, and all who lost their lives in connection with her!

Dave H.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

This showed another side to the RMS Titanic story. Excellent, thoroughly enjoyed it.

Rgds
Hugh


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Never realised Lord Pirrie had such a demise.


----------



## Alan Hill (Jun 21, 2005)

*TITANIC Do***entary*

What was/is the name of the show, didn't catch reference to it on this side of the pond. Thanks. Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USA


----------



## dnobmal (Dec 22, 2005)

it was a docu-drama made for ITV one of the commercial stations in the UK it is called Birth of a Legend


----------



## Alan Hill (Jun 21, 2005)

*Titanic*

Thank you. Will poke around/keep an eye out. Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USA (Thumb)


----------

